# Disque dur "démarrage" surcharger



## phonesinh (8 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour à la communauté,

J'ai un PowerBook G4 - Processeur 1.25 Ghz - Mémoire 1,25 GoDDR SDRAM - Système MAc OX 10.4.11.

J'ai 3 disques durs : 1er de 14.75 Go (disque de démarrage qui est plein) - 2ème de 34.66 Go (dont 32,33 Go de disponible) et le 3ème de 24,75 Go (dont 17,58Go de disponible).

Mon micro rame et je n'arrive plus à démarrer des applications ou de la vidéo.

Pouvez vous m'indiquer comment je peux faire pour remédier à cela ?

Est-il possible d'avoir plus d'espace dans mon disque de démarrage sans effacer les applications qui y sont dedans?

Merci


----------



## Invité (9 Septembre 2010)

Tu as un disque partionné en trois partitions ou 3 disques (ce dont je doute) dans ton PB ?


----------



## phonesinh (30 Septembre 2010)

Bonsoir,

Je reviens un peu tardivement sur le Forum, au fait je n'ai toujours pas réglé mon problême sur mon disque dur qui est certainement réparti en 3 disques.

Merci .... HELP !!!


----------



## SadChief (30 Septembre 2010)

phonesinh a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Je reviens un peu tardivement sur le Forum, au fait je n'ai toujours pas réglé mon problême sur mon disque dur qui est certainement réparti en 3 disques.
> 
> Merci .... HELP !!!



Il faut couper le noeud gordien ! (ou prendre le taureau par le cornes, les deux ayant le même sens).

Plus tu tournes en rond en essayant de revitaliser un volume de démarrage trop plein, et plus tu perds du temps.

Partitionner un DD de seulement 80 Go en trois volumes, cela n'a pas de sens.

Il faut démarrer sur le CD d'installation, ensuite appeler l'utilitaire de disque, effacer le DD, le partitionner en 2 volumes (système et données - 30Go environ pour le système), installer et mettre à jour ledit système, enfin ré-installer les applications, et pour finir, réparer les permissions.
En tout, au bout de 3 heures maxi tu auras enfin un VRAI ordinateur 

Toute autre solution ne tiendra pas la route.


----------



## Sly54 (30 Septembre 2010)

Avec un disque de 80Go, clair que je ne ferais qu'une seule partition !



> Est-il possible d'avoir plus d'espace dans mon disque de démarrage sans effacer les applications qui y sont dedans?


Et il faut effacer tout le disque, cad sauvegarder les données, applications ailleurs !


----------



## SadChief (1 Octobre 2010)

Sly54 a dit:


> Avec un disque de 80Go, clair que je ne ferais qu'une seule partition !



Si si. C'est très bien de séparer le système des données personnelles. De toute façon, un disque de cette taille n'est pas destiné à stocker quantité de films etc.


----------



## melaure (1 Octobre 2010)

Sly54 a dit:


> Avec un disque de 80Go, clair que je ne ferais qu'une seule partition !
> 
> 
> Et il faut effacer tout le disque, cad sauvegarder les données, applications ailleurs !



Faire des clones sur un DD externe tout simplement.


----------



## SadChief (1 Octobre 2010)

melaure a dit:


> Faire des clones sur un DD externe tout simplement.


Cloner un DD avec un système d'exploitation et des applications qui traînent dessus depuis des années, c'est cloner aussi tous les fichiers inutiles restés sur la machine après des innombrables installations/désinstallations, les fichiers .plist qui s'entassent dans les Préférences, sans parler d'une gestion compliquée à laquelle est obligé le système pour gérer tout ce bric-à-brac, etc etc etc.
Une installation "propre" est ce qu'il faut dans ce cas.
Perso je ne ferais pas un clonage dans ce cas de figure.


----------



## laora (3 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour,
Mon Macbook Tiger m'informe régulièrement que le disque de démarrage est presque plein. Régulièrement je fais du ménage, je transfère tout ce qui est photo et vidéo sur un D D externe, et je ne comprends pas comment ça se fait que ça se "re" remplisse alors que je ne fais plus aucune sauvegarde dessus (à part du word de temps en temps) et que je passe exclusivement par mon D D externe.

Alors du coup j'ai fait un scan avec Grand Perspective du volume Machintosh HD pour voir qu'est ce qui prenait de la place puisqu'il n'y a plus ni photos ni vidéos et je vois des choses bizarres :

- Library/Logs/Console/501/console.log.1 = 1,48 GB
- private/var/log/system.log.0 = 1,13 GB
- private/var/vm/sleepimage = 1 GB
(entre autres)

Ces termes sont opaques pour moi ; en les tapant dans le moteur de recherche je suis tombée sur votre discussion. Pouvez vous m'aider? M'expliquer de quoi il s'agit et comment on fait pour soulager véritablement le disque de démarrage?

merci pour votre attention
Laora


----------



## subsole (3 Novembre 2010)

laora a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Mon Macbook Tiger m'informe régulièrement que le disque de démarrage est presque plein. Régulièrement je fais du ménage, je transfère tout ce qui est photo et vidéo sur un D D externe, et je ne comprends pas comment ça se fait que ça se "re" remplisse alors que je ne fais plus aucune sauvegarde dessus (à part du word de temps en temps) et que je passe exclusivement par mon D D externe.
> 
> Alors du coup j'ai fait un scan avec Grand Perspective du volume Machintosh HD pour voir qu'est ce qui prenait de la place puisqu'il n'y a plus ni photos ni vidéos et je vois des choses bizarres :
> ...


Dans un premier temps, passe un coup d'OnyX => http://www.titanium.free.fr/download.php
Attention DL bien la version compatible avec ton système.
Tu vas dans 'OnyX => Automation => Exécuter
Attention, certaines opérations prennent beaucoup de temps, ne surtout pas interrompre les processus avant la fin.
Ensuite redémarre le mac.


----------



## Sly54 (3 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour,



laora a dit:


> Alors du coup j'ai fait un scan avec Grand Perspective du volume Machintosh HD pour voir qu'est ce qui prenait de la place puisqu'il n'y a plus ni photos ni vidéos et je vois des choses bizarres :



D'un autre coté, même en utilisant Onyx, les fichiers log vont se reconstituer; donc si tu es vraiment à quelques Go près, envisage quand même un changement de ton disque dur interne. Comme ça tu sera débarrassé de ce problème.


----------



## Invité (3 Novembre 2010)

Ah ouais plus de 2Go pour des logs, ça vaut le coup de faire du ménage là !!!


----------



## laora (3 Novembre 2010)

Sly54 a dit:


> D'un autre coté, même en utilisant Onyx, les fichiers log vont se reconstituer; donc si tu es vraiment à quelques Go près, envisage quand même un changement de ton disque dur interne. Comme ça tu sera débarrassé de ce problème.



C'est quoi ces fichiers log? 
Pourquoi ils sont si lourds?
Comment on change un disque dur interne?


----------



## Sly54 (3 Novembre 2010)

Les fichiers log enregistrent plein d'information relatives à différents process. Peut être peuvent-ils être effacés régulièrement, en particulier en lançant les scripts de maintenance journaliers / hebdomadaires / mensuels.

Changer ton disque dur ets assez facile sur un MacBook, ça doit être indiqué dans la doc livrée avec ta machine. Autrement regarde ici pour truover la doc', ensuite il y a un chapitre intitulé "remplacement du disque dur".


----------



## subsole (3 Novembre 2010)

Pour gagner encore de place, tu pourrais virer les pilotes d'imprimantes qui ne te servent pas, (ils se trouvent dans le dossier Printers), garde juste les drivers qu'il te faut (quelques Mo au maximum) 
De mémoire sous Tiger il y en a _pour_ 1,5 Go . 
Bibliothèque => Printers 
Je parle de la Bibliothèque qui est la racine du DD système (ne pas confondre avec la Bibliothèque de l'user).


----------

